# Close up cameras



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Not sure if right room, but does anyone know of a good not expensive Camera for taking pictures of watches when disassembling, closeup. Camera i have is fine for Pocket watches, clocks, but not good enough for smaller items


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

stdape said:


> Not sure if right room, but does anyone know of a good not expensive Camera for taking pictures of watches when disassembling, closeup. Camera i have is fine for Pocket watches, clocks, but not good enough for smaller items


 Correct section. :yes: Not sure of what camera to recommend, but suggest you browse dpreview.com for models with *exceptional macro capabilities.* I use an UltraPod II tripod for setting up. Both my past digicams had attachments for wide angle or telephoto. My Fuji E900 (yeah, I'm using an antique :} ) has a removable bezel with attachment for wide angle lens. That could be another feature to search on.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I use these and clip them onto my iPhone with pretty decent results http://amzn.eu/hgQM5KK

:thumbsup:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for re-direction. I do not have an iphone, but thanks for link. I will check the dpreview.com site. As a beginner need to take photos of dismantling Watches so i know what goes where, even though basic watches seem easy enough, its when that piece falls out and then "where the frig does that go" . I do have a stand for my camera i use for taking photos of old documents for my other interest in Family/Local History its a overhead stand, which may work with the right Camera.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

What about something like these for your existing camera: Macro lens


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@stdapeHave you had a look at this thread here in the photography section?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/115528-close-up-watch-shots/&&do=embed


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Chromejob said:


>


 Quick question why do you use the frosted sheet ? Does it reduce glare and reflection ?? Cheers John


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

In my real world job I sell educational equipment, and this would work.

https://www.tts-group.co.uk/flex-view-digital-microscope/1014249.html#q=microscope&start=6

When it is on the stand it it 50x magnification, used closer and you can get to 250x (you won't need that close unless you want to show a cracked jewel or similar)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> In my real world job I sell educational equipment, and this would work.
> 
> https://www.tts-group.co.uk/flex-view-digital-microscope/1014249.html#q=microscope&start=6
> 
> When it is on the stand it it 50x magnification, used closer and you can get to 250x (you won't need that close unless you want to show a cracked jewel or similar)


 You have time for a real world job as well as BirthyearWatchs? Do you ever sleep, and have you ever sold watches to a school by mistake


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

jsud2002 said:


> Quick question why do you use the frosted sheet ? Does it reduce glare and reflection ?? Cheers John


 Generally I use a matte black posterboard sheet with a hole for the lens proboscis. Results in a reflection free (or nearly-free) crystal and dial (if glossy). But that also blocks light. In some circumstances, a frosted sheet allows light in but also give the dial/crystal a little washed out appearance. Overexposing allows me to reduce in post (Photoshop).

The peephole is on one side so that the watch can be pivoted a little to reflect the upper 2/3 of the sheet and the lense is out of the line of sight.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Chromejob thankyou for the tip , one thing that annoys me about my photoa is reflections. I shall give the matt black or frosted sheets a try.


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Depending on the nature of the shots you plan to take, a usb microscope type camera for a laptop could be very effective...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

RWP said:


> You have time for a real world job as well as BirthyearWatchs? Do you ever sleep, and have you ever sold watches to a school by mistake


 There are a few schools with watch collector's. I met someone in Amsterdam for the first time who noticed a vintage Roamer I was wearing and told me he was looking for a birth year watch, you know, one made in the year he was born. It was probably the third sentence he said to me!

Sleep is for wimps!


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Must admit the flex view microscope looks interesting. Just need a picture of the movement incase/when i forget where a piece went. Even though improving in remembering parts, always handy to have a copy.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My sample is in Hamburg, but I will try and get some pics once I get back to Germany to show it in action.


----------

